# Downloader -.-



## Tharek (26. März 2005)

joa ich hab BLASC nochmal runtergekicked da ich wow erneut installen musst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und jetzt hab ich kein blasc mehr noch dazu kann ichs mir net von www.blasc.de ziehen...
ist der server irgendwie down oder so?

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Merced (26. März 2005)

guckst du hier

»schau«

dürfte denk ich klären warum momentan nich geht


----------

